# Toilet In 29 Frls



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello everyone and thank you for the help with the toilet in my 29fbhs
I called keystone today and talked to Tina in customer service, and she said she could not help me, and if i had the dealer look at and they could not find anything wrong I would have to pay. kinda understand anyway just towed the thing 125 miles and when I left the campsite it was drained and the toilet hole was clear. when I got home and pourd more liquid chemical and two bowls of water down it, it back up to the the bowl again taking it to the dealer on saturday again thanks for all the help.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is curious hey?

I don't know what part of the country you are in... Any chance it is freezing up?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> This is curious hey?
> 
> I don't know what part of the country you are in... Any chance it is freezing up?
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug but no such luck I'm in Escondido CA


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

hey 61,

Sorry to hear that you are still having trouble with the toilet, the dealer, and now Keystone.







I really don't understand all this.







Please post and let us know what the dealer finds and if he charges anything. Good Luck


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Refresh my memory, Hey.

Is the trailer brand new?

Also - and pardon me if this sounds stupid, or indelicate - but are you (and your significant other) - aware there are some things that can't go down an RV toilet?









Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Please keep us updated on the status with your toilet problem
So we all know the solution of this problem.

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is the original link Doug. Those things were mentioned but this is a new design and and new TT and not a strate drop into the tank, I could always be wrong but I believe it's more like a house toilet with a "S" trap.

Only thought is there has to be some kind of blockage between the toilet and the black tank but just flushing water through and it's full again has me baffled.

Bill.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Where it is not a straight drop to the tank could the roof vent be clogged,not letting the air in the tank and pipe escape








I'm an electrician not a plumber,so don't mind me.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Only thought is there has to be some kind of blockage between the toilet and the black tank but just flushing water through and it's full again has me baffled.


Indicates to me that the blockage has to be right at the toilet. Also, when Hey stated that the line was empty when they left the C.G., he did not say how long it took to reach that state.

I wonder if there could be some kind of vacuum condition going on here (save the conveyor belt references please, I'm 'attempting' to be serious here!







)

At least - if worse comes to worse - and the system requires disassembly, the plumbing should be easier to get to on the 5'ver!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Only thought is there has to be some kind of blockage between the toilet and the black tank but just flushing water through and it's full again has me baffled.
> ...


Thanks Doug for the help it took 2 hours with hills and curves to get home and yes I can see the pipe and have even banged on the pipe and it has about a 3 or 4 foot dorp and a slight angle the bath is upstars in the 5vr and the tank under the floor over the axel thanks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok next thought when they ran the pipe from the toilet to the tank they let the pipe go to far into the tank instead of about an inch.So the pipe is almost hitting the bottom of the tank and can't drain.







I have seen that happen with new houses and septic systems.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Ok next thought when they ran the pipe from the toilet to the tank they let the pipe go to far into the tank instead of about an inch.So the pipe is almost hitting the bottom of the tank and can't drain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very possible but no way to confirm without cutting out the pipe. I guess that could be a reason for the dealers reluctance to investigate. The same problem could be true for the tank vent. I just wish I could think of a really good way to inspect the thing without tearing it all apart.

Do you have a quicky flush installed? How about installing one and when you cut the hole you should be able to spy inside the tank to see how close to the bottom the fill and vent pipe go. That will tell everyone if the tank and piping need to come apart.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Do you have a quicky flush installed? How about installing one and when you cut the hole you should be able to spy inside the tank to see how close to the bottom the fill and vent pipe go. That will tell everyone if the tank and piping need to come apart.
> [snapback]71419[/snapback]​


BUT, will a Quicky Flush void the warranty? If you're sure that nobody flushed something improper down there, tell the dealer he can have it back. With the money paid for a new fiver, I'd take it to the dealer and tell him to take a cr** and then flush the darn thing himself. No way that should happen and no way that should not be rectified under warranty. Is there a lemon law for RVs?

I hope you get this resolved because it's really causing my faith in Keystone to wane. That's one of their premier units and if they aren't willing to fix a problem that was obviously caused during manufacture, then they have bigger problems then just an idiot tank valve labeler. QC at Keystone is the same as any other manufacturer, but that was offset by a superior end-product. If they are going to let that end-product be compromised by a problem they created, then they are going to create a lot of ill will.

I'm not doubting you, so don't get me wrong, but you have to be 100% sure that this was not caused by you or yours flushing something improper down there or flushing a large load that dried out and clogged it (sorry for the indelicacy). If you are, then write a letter (multiple letters) to the president of Keystone and cc it to the Better Business Bureau and the State Attorney General. Ya gotta do something to get their attention.

Two of the main reasons I camp in a TT are: I love sleeping in my own comfortable bed, and I love having MY OWN TOILET where I can get away from DW and the kids and do my crossword puzzle.







I'd seriously flip out if my brand new TT, that I JUST BOUGHT and used for the FIRST time, had a defective toilet. I'd probably take Easter week or any other extended time off to drive the TT out to Keystone's home office and camp in front with banner signs on the side decrying the problem caused by Keystone. Ya gotta get their attention.

Sorry for the rant on a Saturday morning, but after three cups of coffee this problem really gets my bowels in an uproar - excuse the poor pun. I HAD to get one in somewhere









Scott


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If your weather is warm, how about a test. Run a long water hose and put into toilet and open the dark tank lever. See if the water runs out as fast as the hose is filling, if it does no blockage it not guess what. Then depending outcome close tank allow to fill part way using you guages to see fill capacity and then open. Determine how flow is, if very slow you probably have a venting issue if it is fast you could then try with clean paper, wasting a roll or so is a cheap alternative to a dealer expense.

Then we also have the gray/black holding tanks labeling question. Because some 5er's have multiple gray tanks....


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Seems to me you need to go back to basics. If I read right you have a elbow direct off the bottom of the toilet to get by the pass through storage. Then there should be a staight section to another elbow dropping into the tank or the staight section enters the tank through the side wall. I think it most likely drops in the top. If they used the wrong type of elbow such as the type used in water sysytem and not a sweep elbow for pumbing this could be your problem. Look down into the toilet and see if the elbow bends evenly or if there is a sharp bend? If it is a sweep elbow the next problem could be that they did not get enough drop on the connector pipe. It may be straight or slightly downhill to where it connects to the elbow that drops into the tank. The only way to check this is to drop the bottom and put a level on the straight section of pipe. I think you will most likely find your problem in the straight section. Lastly it could also be the elbow that drops into the tank. Again check to see if they used a sweep ell. If when it was built they used a longer sweep ell at the toilet to a straight section to another ell into the tank in a very short distance and did not maintain their drop it will back up every time. I have another question, when you snake it can you feel how many ells the snake goes through, you should be able to? Also about how many feet of snake does it take to get into the tank? Hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Seems to me you need to go back to basics. If I read right you have a elbow direct off the bottom of the toilet to get by the pass through storage. Then there should be a staight section to another elbow dropping into the tank or the staight section enters the tank through the side wall. I think it most likely drops in the top. If they used the wrong type of elbow such as the type used in water sysytem and not a sweep elbow for pumbing this could be your problem. Look down into the toilet and see if the elbow bends evenly or if there is a sharp bend? If it is a sweep elbow the next problem could be that they did not get enough drop on the connector pipe. It may be straight or slightly downhill to where it connects to the elbow that drops into the tank. The only way to check this is to drop the bottom and put a level on the straight section of pipe. I think you will most likely find your problem in the straight section. Lastly it could also be the elbow that drops into the tank. Again check to see if they used a sweep ell. If when it was built they used a longer sweep ell at the toilet to a straight section to another ell into the tank in a very short distance and did not maintain their drop it will back up every time. I have another question, when you snake it can you feel how many ells the snake goes through, you should be able to? Also about how many feet of snake does it take to get into the tank? Hope this helps, Kirk
> [snapback]71635[/snapback]​


Thanks for the help got clog out yesterday after snaking it three times, I put a tape measure down also. That pushed something through, and it is 36 inches from the floor of the toilet to the top of the black tank. The elbows look ok and when you look inside the hole the connections have cracks where paper can get hung up but what I really think is wrong after I looked at it is the black tank looks like it is installed too far back there is about 4 or 5 inches they could have moved the tank up and the the drop would be more direct and not so long. So it's at the dealer getting the shower worked on, and monday I will talk to them about the placement of the tank the salesman would not let me take off the panel uder the storage of a new one to see where the tank is. So I will go back on monday with the servce guy again thanks for the help.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

hey 61,

Glad to hear you are getting somewhere with your problems. sunny Hope when you go back on Monday, everything will work out good for you. I know it has been a headache for sure. Good Luck.


----------

